# Mapping help



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

I just purchased my first handheld GPS units. After reading through a boat-load of info found on this site, the manufacturer's site and of course price, I settled on the Lowrance iFINDER Pro. I'm hoping I made a good decision. Another kicker was the gift cert. that I had for Cabellas limited me to their selection (which was more than enough for me to comprehend). 

Now I am looking into what else (from an accessory standpoint) I will need to utilize the unit for fishing, hunting, road travel, etc? For fishing, I've seen the mapping software (Navionics) that has the contours, depths, bouys, docks, etc. and I think that would be great to have and one of the first accesories I'd want to purchase.

My questions: Will that one purchase cover me for a "Memory Card" as well?? or do I load that infor and still need a memory card to save data. 

Are there other products out there that make more sense, that do more than just cover waterways? Do Topo maps also have lake contours?, do they show rivers, etc...? Do I even need one of these maps in first place or will owning just the unit be enough for the limited use I will use it for?

I'm stil learning, here. These things are confusing. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.
-Greg


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Here is the card you are looking for. The way I'm reading it is that you don't need a computer hook-up to down load the info to the Card it's preloaded.

*NauticPath USA*
Offshore/coastal navigational detail and information with plug-&-play ease. The preloaded memory card offers the highest level of accuracy with depth contours, chart information and extensive object-oriented detail including but not limited to tides, currents, wrecks and obstructions. Coverage is divided into one of nine regions and includes East and West coasts, Hawaii, Gulf coast, Great Lakes and Alaska.


Steve


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Heres the Power cord:
#CA-5 Cigarette plug power cable.

Heres the RAM mount:
#MB-9 R-A-M 1" ball mounting bracket and arm with cradle.

Heres the Data Cable:
#PC-D15 PC data cable.

If I can think of any thing else you may need I'll post it.

Steve


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

I have the iFinder H2o. It is really great and I am still learning as well. Mine came with the cigarette lighter 12 volt plug in cord. We were heading out West and I bought a Ram mount which suctions to the windshield with a lever built into the mount. Never a problem and I can move it from one vehicle to another as well as the boat. I bought the Map Create software and did have some problems trying to figure it out. This has bouys, wrecks, etc but not contour lines- website tells you everyhting it has. What it does have is all the hotels, resturants, etc and their phone numbers so you can call ahead to reserve almost anything while traveling all in the plam of your hand. The mapping you are talking about would come on a memory card and you just plug it in under the batteries. The unit will access the info as needed. I have a 64mb card in mine and I was able to only store the highest detail of info for MI to include the UP. They limit you to a total of five cards to use but they now have 1G cards available. You can re-write on the cards from the software which in this case runs off your computer versus coming pre-loaded on a card already. You can map out your route and store that route on a card you have for a given trip. Again, I am still learning as well. I want to get a fishing card as well and don't know which HotSpots or Navionics Gold? If you figure which is better let me know......


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Steven Arend said:


> Here is the card you are looking for. The way I'm reading it is that you don't need a computer hook-up to down load the info to the Card it's preloaded.
> 
> *NauticPath USA*
> Offshore/coastal navigational detail and information with plug-&-play ease. The preloaded memory card offers the highest level of accuracy with depth contours, chart information and extensive object-oriented detail including but not limited to tides, currents, wrecks and obstructions. Coverage is divided into one of nine regions and includes East and West coasts, Hawaii, Gulf coast, Great Lakes and Alaska.
> ...


OR, Navionics Premium. With that, there is also no hookups or downloads but includes a ton of inland lake maps. I believe Nauticpath is coastal waters and great lakes.


----------

